# HCC Audit, IS CRNP an acceptable provider?



## heather113 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Based on the guidelines for HCC Risk Adjustment Coding / Auditing, can anyone tell me if a CRNP (Certified Registered Nurse Practitioner) is an acceptable provider type?

Thank you so much for the guidance!


----------



## kohinoor23 (Sep 17, 2016)

*HCC - acceptable provider*

Yes, CRNP is an acceptable provider but you  have  to go by your employer's guidelines, who are all listed as acceptable providers.?


----------

